# pppoe support

## GilGalaad

i have a dsl connection, with an alcatel speed touch home ETHERNET modem.

is it possibile to access the internet during install?

i have no router, so setting up eth0 with ifconfig is not enough.

if there's no pppoe support during install (as i think), there's a "tricky" way for me to get connected? or the support IS present and i'm so blind?

thank you

----------

## acidreign

This all depends on how your modem has been setup, what kind it is (USB or ETHERNET) and the authentication methods used by your provider.

I have the same modem, in an ethernet setup, currently in a bridge configuration.

If you can configure your modem as a "BRIDGE" and the modem itself logs in, ie.. you dont need a machine to run the pppoe client, just ask for a dhcp address, and you can continue the install just like the documentation mentions.

Perhaps provide some more information and we can help you more effectively.

----------

## GilGalaad

deeply searching in other pages of the forum i found informations that probably will help me.

anyway, my modem is ethernet (i told that i must ifconfig up eth0...) but my provider requires pppoe, the modem cannot login itself.

but, as you probably know, this alcatel modem can be turned to a router, writing some string while in "expert mode". i tried and succeded, but i could not connect to my provider, even following instruction on provider website, dunno why, so i downgraded again to normal modem.

anyway, i case i will fail to connect using rp-ppoe as explained in other topic of the forum, can you explain better how to configure my modem as a bridge?

----------

## faithfull

I don't suggest to connect to the net in the installation phase because you  are not protected. But if you think that I'm too much paranoid the process is this:

Put your modem in modem mode.

Download this packages:

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/ppp-2.4.1.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.tgz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/rp-pppoe-3.3.tar.gz

... and put all of these in a floppy or in a media that you could access in the installation process.

Boot from CD, skip the step 5 and use the stage3 tarball. When you reach the step 10 (before doing it) do this:

mount teh floppy (or the other media) previously perpared and copy all files in the directory /usr/portage/distfiles.

Then do:

emerge ppp

emerge rp-pppoe

After this you must have installed all you need, so exec adsl-setup for configure your connection and type adsl-start.

At this point you could continue the installation normaly.

Ah ... remember to insert the module for your NIC before chrooting (if you have a PCI card this must be done at the boot time).

Good luck!

----------

## GilGalaad

 *faithfull wrote:*   

> Download this packages:
> 
> (cut)
> 
> Good luck!

 

exactly what i planned to do...

but why stage 3?

can't i do the same with x86 iso?

----------

## faithfull

 *GilGalaad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> exactly what i planned to do...
> 
> but why stage 3?
> ...

 

No, in ix86 iso you don't have already the gcc compiler so it is impossible to emerge ppp and rp-pppoe.

I tried also with stage2 but too much dependecies are unresolved at this point, so you obviously need the 686 ISO and the stage 3.

If you have an older machine or a K7 after the adls-start command you can exec the /usr/portage/scripts/bootstrap.sh but I dont' guarantee for that.

Remember if you try this last way to tune /etc/make.conf for your needs.

----------

## GilGalaad

[quote="faithfull"] *GilGalaad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No, in ix86 iso you don't have already the gcc compiler so it is impossible to emerge ppp and rp-pppoe.
> 
> I tried also with stage2 but too much dependecies are unresolved at this point, so you obviously need the 686 ISO and the stage 3.
> ...

 

yes. i succeded!

really really thank you for helping.

too bad i must use stage3, because i have an athlon xp, and i think i could gain somethung using -march=athlon instead of i686...but i don't think it's SO important :)

----------

## faithfull

 *GilGalaad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> yes. i succeded!
> 
> really really thank you for helping.
> ...

 

Glad to help!   :Very Happy:   If you want you can try the script bootstrap.sh, if it works you'll find the difference!

----------

## delta407

 *faithfull wrote:*   

> I don't suggest to connect to the net in the installation phase because you  are not protected. But if you think that I'm too much paranoid the process is this:

 

Errm... protected from what? The installer doesn't have any services running, and the Linux TCP/IP stack isn't exactly untested. There shouldn't be anything remotely exploitable, unless you enable it specifically.

Besides, most script kiddies are looking for insecure NetBIOS implementations, bad web servers, or misconfigured FTPs.

----------

## faithfull

 *delta407 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Errm... protected from what? The installer doesn't have any services running, and the Linux TCP/IP stack isn't exactly untested. There shouldn't be anything remotely exploitable, unless you enable it specifically.
> 
> Besides, most script kiddies are looking for insecure NetBIOS implementations, bad web servers, or misconfigured FTPs.

 

Right, I forget that this distro is not RedHat!   :Laughing: 

----------

## rieger

Hi,

I trying to install Gentoo too   :Very Happy: 

As I need PPPoE, I followed the instuctions as mentioned in this thread, however when I reach the "emerge ppp" command, emerge tries to  find a site which contains the *pppoe4.tgz file.

This file I put (as mentioned) in the /usr/portage/distfiles, so somehow it cannot find it.

So I changed the SRC URI  variable(or something like that) in the concerning ebuild file to point to /usr/portage/distfiles.

Now it still doesn't work because somehow it needs a tgz file instead of a tgz.tar file I presume. This is available in the distfiles dir : 

ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.tgz.tar

should this work, or do I have to un-tar the file first or something?

If so, what is the exact command to achieve this? I'm not that good with the tar options.

tia,

Lex

----------

## rieger

something else:

maybe I have to change something in /etc/make.conf, but this isn't present on my system.

everything else worked fine till step 10.

----------

## faithfull

 *rieger wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I trying to install Gentoo too  
> 
> As I need PPPoE, I followed the instuctions as mentioned in this thread, however when I reach the "emerge ppp" command, emerge tries to  find a site which contains the *pppoe4.tgz file.
> ...

 

I belive that your browser recognized the type of file you download, so he put the "appropriate extension" in tail of the name.

The resolution for this problem is rename the file "ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.tgz.tar" in "ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4 .tgz".

----------

## rieger

it worked!

I finally got it working, I can get back in with Grub (gentoo and xp)

however, now I cannot connect to internet anymore with "adsl-start"

modprobing 8139too fails (says it cannot find the module)

other messages  mentioned something about ppp not being included in the kernel config. I did not find anything about that when doing the menuconfig.

Also during boot, I have a lot of messages xxxx: runscript.sh : command not found.

that seems not okay, any clue what this is?

----------

## faithfull

 *rieger wrote:*   

> it worked!
> 
> I finally got it working, I can get back in with Grub (gentoo and xp)
> 
> however, now I cannot connect to internet anymore with "adsl-start"
> ...

 

You MUST enable these options (as a modules if you want) in the kernel:

Network device support-->PPP (point-to-point protocol) support

Network device support-->PPP over Ethernet (EXPERIMENTAL)

There also some interesting features that you could enable (depending on your ISP directives):

Network device support-->PPP Deflate compression

Network device support-->PPP BSD-Compress compression

Ok that's all (i suppose)!  :Wink: 

----------

## rieger

 *faithfull wrote:*   

> 
> 
> You MUST enable these options (as a modules if you want) in the kernel:
> 
> Network device support-->PPP (point-to-point protocol) support
> ...

 

did it.

still no network connection.

and during startup (& shutdown) every command in runscript.sh seems to give "Command not found" 

 :Sad: 

----------

## rieger

by the way, I did the following when compiled the new kernel.

mounted /boot to /dev/hda6 (which was /mnt/gentoo/boot during install)

and copied bzImage to /boot.

for safety I added another entry in menu.lst which points to bzImage.orig (I figured that would work if the new kernel would fail to boot)

But searching the web for kernel issues I find some info about lilo and vmlinuz, that lilo should be rerun to actually ' activate' the new kernel.

I'm using Grub; does above also apply to Grub?

I am hoping (now) that copying the bzImage to /boot would do it, but now I'm having doubts.

----------

## faithfull

 *rieger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... searching the web for kernel issues I find some info about lilo and vmlinuz, that lilo should be rerun to actually ' activate' the new kernel.
> 
> I'm using Grub; does above also apply to Grub?
> ...

 

No this not apply to grub, every change to the boot files and the configuration files is immediately active.

 *rieger wrote:*   

> did it.
> 
> still no network connection.
> 
> and during startup (& shutdown) every command in runscript.sh seems to give "Command not found" 

 

 :Confused: 

Umm ... I cannot figure how this could be ...

 :Exclamation:  Maybe this happens because the script expects to "insmod" the PPP(oE) modules try to compile these as a modules.

----------

## rieger

 *faithfull wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Maybe this happens because the script expects to "insmod" the PPP(oE) modules try to compile these as a modules.

 

insmod?

insert modules or something?

I'm still a newbie... 

I found om some other pages to add an alias to modules.conf:

alias eth0 8139too

modprobe eth0 is working, so this should work, but still no connection.

----------

## faithfull

 *rieger wrote:*   

>  *faithfull wrote:*   
> 
>  Maybe this happens because the script expects to "insmod" the PPP(oE) modules try to compile these as a modules. 
> 
> insmod?
> ...

 

Yes, insert module with the "insmod" or "modprobe" commands (you could use always modprobe).

But I meant to insert PPP modules and not those of your network interface.

Example: "8390too" is the driver for your NIC; "ppp_generic", "ppp_async" are modules for the PPP connection.

You probably must compile the kernel with these options as a modules.

This means that you must reconfigure and recompile your kernel with the options that I suggest you as a modules (press 'm' instead of 'y' on the configuration tool (of the kernel)).

----------

## rieger

okay.

I've have them now as <*> but I'll give it a try with <M> now.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## rieger

did not work either.

so I did the stage3 install again to make sure I did not overlook something. but still the same (during install the rp-pppoe thing works excellent, and after rebooting doesn't  :Sad:  )

In some other forum (alt.os.linux.gentoo) I 'm asking about the "command not found messages" which come from runscript.sh during boot.

Some guy said to post  dmseg output. When looking at that I see the following:

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

PPP BSD Compression module registered

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.24

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:09.0

IRQ routing conflict for 00:07.5, have irq 9, want irq 11

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 Fast Ethernet at 0xe0804000, 00:10:a7:03:6f:88, IRQ 11

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139B'

this looks like the kernel has compiled en during boot loads everything correct.

I'm lost.

----------

## faithfull

 *rieger wrote:*   

> did not work either.
> 
> so I did the stage3 install again to make sure I did not overlook something. but still the same (during install the rp-pppoe thing works excellent, and after rebooting doesn't  )
> 
> 

 

 :Confused:   Try this: reboot from CD mount your gentoo partition start rp-pppoe and see if it works.

If the connection works then it's a kernel configuration problem (and if you send me the dedailed configuration of your box I can try to make a config for you), otherwise ... I don't know   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## rieger

that didn't work.

message about not finding some net modules.

but what  really strange is.

some script points to lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/*

while I've installed/compiled kernel 2.4.19-gentoo-r5, so there is no *r7 directory.

very odd

----------

## faithfull

 *rieger wrote:*   

> that didn't work.
> 
> message about not finding some net modules.
> 
> but what  really strange is.
> ...

 

Ok send me your DEDAILED configuration.

----------

## DArtagnan

U can solve this even in stage1  :Smile: 

type:

modprobe ppp* ( thanks mksoft )

----------

## faithfull

 *pacman wrote:*   

> U can solve this even in stage1 
> 
> type:
> 
> modprobe ppp* ( thanks mksoft )

 

 :Confused:   Solve what? Modprobing the ppp modules doesn't solve anything because you need the pppoe stack.

----------

## rieger

as posted earlier, the kernel messages show that the ppp etc. modules are loaded correctly, somehow some processes aren't started.

I'll try emerge sys-apps/baselayout 

my detailed configuration, I suppose you mean my machine specs?

athlon TB 1000

maxtor IDE hd

msi kt7a turbo mb

512 sdram 

geforce 2

ide dvd/rom and ide writer

----------

## rieger

 *faithfull wrote:*   

>  *rieger wrote:*   did not work either.
> 
> so I did the stage3 install again to make sure I did not overlook something. but still the same (during install the rp-pppoe thing works excellent, and after rebooting doesn't  )
> 
>  
> ...

 

tried it again (from other forum (installing gentoo, " runscript.sh errors"):

I tried to connect again via cd.

last time when I tried it I did only a mount to /mnt/gentoo.

this time I did also a mount to 

/mnt/gentoo/boot,  and 

-o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc 

(I modprobed 8139too before this)

and...

I had Internet connection.

so your'e probably right about the kernel. I'll try your config. adapted for me.

thanks ahead.

----------

## rieger

my runscript.sh errors are gone and still no internet connection so I tried your kernel config.

however; it did not compile correctly.

There was no bzImage created...

there were also some errors at the end of the compile. I can't recall the errors exactly. but I'll try another config now.

this is what I think I need:

8139 Realtek = y

PPP modules = y

PPPOE = y

and the IP stuff.

is this correct?

----------

## faithfull

 *rieger wrote:*   

> my runscript.sh errors are gone and still no internet connection so I tried your kernel config.
> 
> however; it did not compile correctly.
> 
> There was no bzImage created...
> ...

 

No, I think that all must be compiled as modules (except for 8139 Realtek)

----------

## rieger

well, I've booted from cd, chrooted to / and via the working connection, I downloaded the vanilla sources, compiled, rebooted (no modules, every PPP related item and the Realtek as *) and hit adsl-start.

Connected!

however, hosts cannoit be found.

resolv.conf shows:

195.96.96.97

195.96.96.33

so that's okay I figured.

any clues?

(thanks for your help anyway for the initial question, I must be a pain in the ***.....)

----------

## delta407

Can you ping any machine by IP address? What's your ifconfig show?

----------

## rieger

I can ping localhost.

I couldn't come up with an IP address to test, but I have some outputs here.

outputs ifconfig.

before adsl-start:

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:10:A7:03:6F:88  

          inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x4000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

affter adsl-start:

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:10:A7:03:6F:88  

          inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:12 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:14 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:730 (730.0 b)  TX bytes:840 (840.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x4000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:1 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:68 (68.0 b)  TX bytes:68 (68.0 b)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  

          inet addr:62.234.97.77  P-t-P:62.234.96.1  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 

          RX bytes:78 (78.0 b)  TX bytes:30 (30.0 b)

output route -n:

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

62.234.96.1     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

0.0.0.0         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    1      0        0 eth0

----------

## delta407

Well, it seems you don't have a route to the outside world, which would cause problems talking to the ouside world, if ya know what I'm sayin'.  :Smile: 

Also, some good IPs to test (easy to remember and always up) are: 208.42.42.42 and 209.98.98.98.

----------

## rieger

 *delta407 wrote:*   

> Well, it seems you don't have a route to the outside world, which would cause problems talking to the ouside world, if ya know what I'm sayin'. 

 

well, I know what you're sayin' ...

but how te resolve it  :Question: 

 *Quote:*   

> Also, some good IPs to test (easy to remember and always up) are: 208.42.42.42 and 209.98.98.98.

 

thanks, I'll try them.

----------

## rieger

 *delta407 wrote:*   

> Can you ping any machine by IP address? What's your ifconfig show?

 

hmm, I tried your 209.98.98.98. and the other one; nothing

ping -r (I believe I used that one) gave a message " unreachable" 

this is a message form dmesg:

"ds: no socket drivers loaded!"

relevant?

----------

## faithfull

 *rieger wrote:*   

> I can ping localhost.
> 
> I couldn't come up with an IP address to test, but I have some outputs here.
> 
> outputs ifconfig.
> ...

 

Ok you ve done some mess around:

DON'T configure your NIC!  :Evil or Very Mad:  If you type "ifconfig 192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 up" this raise up the tcp/ip protocol over eth0 but also setup a route that mess all routing table when you connect with pppoe.

So: do only "ifconfig eth0 up" (may be works also without it).

----------

## rieger

i did an "ifconfig" only.

but...

I actually am scared to say this:

During install, I editted te conf.d/net file and uncommentend the gateway section.

So the gateway pointed to my own IP (the standard set ip 192.168. address).

when I fixed it (commented it again), the problem was solved.

sorry...

btw; how do you let the system know that config files are updated? (env-update didn't do it for me) I had to reboot to make the change work.

anyway, this morning gnome was fully emerged. Tonight I 'm going to  configure it, so I can surf to gentoo.org in Gentoo, to ask questions instead of booting into windows  :Smile: 

----------

## rieger

whoohoo

my first post from Gentoo   :Very Happy: 

mozilla took ages too emerge/compile but it's working.

now let's emerge some other stuff.

----------

